# My Easy T Experience - buying from Canada and then changing shipping location later



## jojo712 (Jul 3, 2013)

Hello everybody

I just want to share my experience with this compagny to help other people to not do anything with them.

I paid 600$ for shipping to Canada the guy just delivered it 10 min from his place to someone that i know in Arizona and now he refuse to refund the 600$ for the shipping to Canada. This company does not have 600$ to refund the shipping cost. Terrible experience now i have a printer in Arizona that i cannot ship to Canada because the guy refuse to refund the shipping cost. Do not buy anything from this company, Easy t printer has a very bad reputation on this forum and i can confirm do not buy any printer from them. They cannot afford any support or refund request. Stay away from them you will save money. now this guy called Andy is not answering anymore after keep lying about a money transfert on paypal. He was supposed to give me back the money 14 days ago. I think his company is dying slowly.

Edited 5 min after the post.

the guy Andy just replied to my email suddenly after 6 days LOOOOL and confirmed me that now because of the post he will not refund my 600$. He is just lying, he do not have the money, so clearly stay away from this company which i think will die very soon. I hope this post will save your money.
If someone wants proof i have everything.


----------



## Iron Jaw (Jul 1, 2013)

jojo712 said:


> Hello everybody
> 
> I just want to share my experience with this compagny to help other people to not do anything with them.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about your problem. What printer did buy the Deluxe II? I would like to see the video of it operating when you get it.

Just a suggestion, since your friend lives only 10 minutes away from Easy T have him take the printer there so they can set-it up and explain how to operate it as well as go over the maintenance with him. If there is a issue with the printer at least they can fix it on the spot...that would save you the additional shipping costs should there be a problem with the printer. 

Hope it works out for you.


----------



## PlumCrazyGlitz (Jul 26, 2010)

jojo712 said:


> Hello everybody
> 
> I just want to share my experience with this compagny to help other people to not do anything with them.
> 
> ...



How did he know where your friend lives in AZ to take it to them? Just curious, it sounds pretty strange to me.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

PlumCrazyGlitz said:


> How did he know where your friend lives in AZ to take it to them? Just curious, it sounds pretty strange to me.


It sounds like the original poster originally paid for shipping to Canada, but probably some complications arose, so he worked out an alternate shipping arrangement with the seller to ship it to somewhere closer but never got refunded the original shipping costs he paid to get it to Canada.

That's what I read at least.


----------



## PlumCrazyGlitz (Jul 26, 2010)

Thank you, gotcha.. Only reason I asked is that I am thinking about purchasing an EasyT...


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

PlumCrazyGlitz said:


> Thank you, gotcha.. Only reason I asked is that I am thinking about purchasing an EasyT...


Well, if you do a forum search for the printer, you should have lots of information to help you make a decision


----------



## PlumCrazyGlitz (Jul 26, 2010)

Rodney said:


> Well, if you do a forum search for the printer, you should have lots of information to help you make a decision



I've been doing that for about a week now.. I have mixed feelings on the subject. Some good, some not so good


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

PlumCrazyGlitz said:


> Thank you, gotcha.. Only reason I asked is that I am thinking about purchasing an EasyT...


From every thread I've read on this here and elsewhere I think it would be a bad choice. The price looks attractive up from but you loose in the end.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

I hope JoJo, does not take his printer nor have his friend take the printer back to Easy T. Everyone that has shipped or taken it back never got it back nor their money. 

Use wisdom, and read between the lines as to what the last two people have said.


----------



## blingit (Apr 17, 2011)

I also have a bad experience with easy t printer but after waiting so long my printer print now in 4 days more than 250 t shirts.
I am happy that I bought one. The pain go away when you print your orders.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

blingit said:


> I also have a bad experience with easy t printer but after waiting so long my printer print now in 4 days more than 250 t shirts.
> I am happy that I bought one. The pain go away when you print your orders.


You are one of the few. There are many people Andy owes money to. I wouldn't temp any $$$ no matter how tempting. He would have to deliver and I would have to verify it working before I would give him a dime due to all the unsatisfied customers.


----------



## Stupedaso (Oct 8, 2013)

I would have to inspect it to make sure all the parts are new.


----------



## Teacherprint (Aug 17, 2011)

Yeah I was about to purchase one cause the price is awesome, and for a few people it works great! But I just can't gamble that cash to a guy that seems not answer his phone. I'm holding out for the anAjet. Good luck my friend hopefully you get your cash back.


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

jojo712 said:


> Hello everybody
> 
> I just want to share my experience with this compagny to help other people to not do anything with them.
> 
> ...


If customers would just place an order and leave things alone there wouldn't be these issues.

1. You placed an order

2. When the printer was almost done and on time you requested to cancel because of all the negative on the forums.

3. I stated I couldn't because the money had already been used to build the printer.

4. You refused, threatened me with posting on here if I didn't so I gave in and said I would try to sell it.

5. A couple weeks later it wasn't sold and we agreed you would just take the printer you ordered. Although you were now going to make me pay for custom taxes even though that wasn't part of the deal

6. In arranging shipping it took my almost a week to get your complete shipping information and then a few more days to make all of the arrangements. During this time I got an email saying I'm a liar, a thief and you were going to sue me through your relative in Scottsdale.

7. Because I wan't lying and I had the machine sitting in front of me I said I would just drop it off at the earliest convenience to your friend in Scottsdale.

8. I said I would refund the shipping and I still plan to.

I've stayed in contact with you this whole time (75+ emails since the printer was finished), I've kept you well informed of what the situation was and all I've got from you through this whole process is hassle and threats even when I was building the machine and on time all because of what you read here.



sben763 said:


> From every thread I've read on this here and elsewhere I think it would be a bad choice. The price looks attractive up from but you loose in the end.


Exactly this is based on what you "read".
You don't know me, you haven't done business with me, and you don't own my products.

People come to the forums to complain and there are 2 sides to every story. I've sold a lot of machines in the past couple years so the amounts on here complaining are actually a small percentage. Every brand DTG has complaints.

What you don't hear is my side of the story.
I'm trying to sell a low cost but still quality DTG printer to help people get into a business cheaper.

Here are some examples of some of the stuff I've had to deal with:

- Customer clogs printhead but can't afford new one, per my warranty and most DTG warranties I won't cover it. They do a chargeback with paypal or credit card company saying it was defective. Immediately $5k+ is removed from my account. This has happened many times.

- Customer does chargeback and says machine is being shipped back. We received a crate glued shut, driver leaves and later when we finally get it open we find it full of potting soil. We signed for it so we now own $6,000 worth of dirt.

- Resellers agree to sell machines for large commission and they will handle ALL customer service, sales, and tech support. What really happens is they make a quick sale by over talking DTG and then drop all Tech support on me. Now I have to pay for tech 2 times and get bad mouthed on the forums for bad support because I'm overwhelmed due to not being prepared to handle all tech support.

I can go on and on. The point is don't judge someone until you know the WHOLE situation and had to walk a mile in their shoes. This isn't an easy business and sometimes these kind of setbacks do delay me.


selanac said:


> I hope JoJo, does not take his printer nor have his friend take the printer back to Easy T. Everyone that has shipped or taken it back never got it back nor their money.


This is a false statement and made purely on what you heard from some people. We have people that bring in or ship in printers on a regular basis and get them back.

Again this is another person with no experience dealing with my company just repeating stuff they heard on the internet.


blingit said:


> I also have a bad experience with easy t printer but after waiting so long my printer print now in 4 days more than 250 t shirts.
> I am happy that I bought one. The pain go away when you print your orders.


I'm glad it's working good for you and you are making money.



sben763 said:


> You are one of the few.


Yes he is one of the few that takes the time to come to the forum to post positive but he is one of the many that are printing successfully with our Easy T. Not everyone has the time or the desire to make posts on a forum, most only come here when they need to resolve and issue.



PlumCrazyGlitz said:


> Thank you, gotcha.. Only reason I asked is that I am thinking about purchasing an EasyT...


I do hope you consider buying one of our printers and report back here to the forum with your experience. Our machine is like any other DTG printer that it takes effort to learn and care in maintaining it but it can deliver great results.

We always welcome everyone to come to our facility to see the printers and you can make the purchase / pickup at that time. We also accept credit cards that would protect you in the event the item wasn't delivered. We give customers options if they feel uncomfortable.


Stupedaso said:


> I would have to inspect it to make sure all the parts are new.


I'm not sure where this is coming from. If the printer is ordered as new it has new parts.

We've had a few people complain because the printhead had ink on it. They will always have some epson ink on the printhead from us because we do test printing with epson inks before the printers ship. I would assume other DTG companies test print with machines before they ship as well. It's in everyone's best interest.

Comments like these with no basis on fact are the ones that get repeated by others on the forums as if they are true.



johnkish said:


> The Easy T Printer Web Site no LONGER has Phone # just e-mail ????


Yes the phone numbers have been removed for multiple reasons.

We are streamlining and changing everything in our business to make things run smoother and be able to continue to offer extremely low prices.

Sales:
- If the phone gets answered by someone without deep product knowledge people complain but if it goes to voicemail I get complaints. I can't be in so many places at once and a sales call takes 30 minutes or more but a sales email takes me 2 - 5 minutes.

Tech:
- I've heard it many times that we have poor tech support and people can't get a hold of us but I look and there aren't any support tickets for these people but we have missed calls at night and on weekends. If everyone puts in a support ticket we won't miss them and many times I can take care of it on nights and weekends.

So in the end I figured I can give far better sales and tech support while keeping costs down by directing people to the online options of communicating.

We still have the same phone numbers and any situations that require a phone call instead of email will be handled by phone.


----------



## PlumCrazyGlitz (Jul 26, 2010)

Andy I appreciate your addressing the problems.. I do agree with you about others jumping in about your product/services/support if they have never had any dealings with you whatsoever. Yes, there are two sides to every problem.


----------



## CanarianDrifter (Sep 12, 2012)

Hi Andy, I am one of those guys that come to this forum to see if I can learn something new about DTG. I own the brother 381. It also happens that some post catch my eyes and Easy-T is one of them. Not because I am interested in purchase a machine from you but because as a consumer, I feel the pain of those with bad experiences. I also feel yours. We all have those customers that are unreasonable, demanding and for the most part a pain in the *ss which sometimes we wish we never had done business with them. Then, there are those that have a valid complaint and that's were the actions of the vendor is valued for what he or she does to right a wrong and make things better. As you said, things doesn't happen overnight. I am sure you are working hard to make things right, it is not easy but also not impossible. Keep working at it and don't let a few of those unreasonable customer deter you from doing the right thing for you and your company. Be honest, open and communicate to your customers your dilemma when dealing with situations that you cannot fix right away. For the most part clients wil understand you situation, most of us have been in situations like that. Yes, there are always two sides of the story and any inteligent person will now how to separate one from the other and come to a conclusion of whom is right or wrong. Please note that we, those who don't own your machines may in the future be looking for an alternative, a new addition or a replacement of our machines. That's is why we are here, and how your respond to those legitimate complaints and issues will determine if your equipment and your company will be our next verdor. I feel for you because I know that you are trying your best, if you didn't you wouldn't be here defending your company against those that are not giving you a chance to overcome your shortcoming. Good Luck!


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

Little advice here Andy about the ink in the head issue - use diluted dye inks for testing the machine, use spare capping station. When every thing is done flush the head with a transport solution (Epson sells this or you can also use distiled water with a bit of propylene glicol), put the original capping station back, clean the waste lines. Check if the printer powers up correctly and goes through all the sequences.

Simple and clean.


----------



## Teacherprint (Aug 17, 2011)

Man that is tough! I understand all about the chargebacks and the vendors not taking care of their duties. People expect things to work right out of the box and never break...I'm not sure if you do already but have you thought about investing in tutorial videos how to clean, replace, etc the majority of the issues people run into?


----------



## jimmythebeater (Oct 17, 2013)

Im having the same problem. I traveled to AZ to pick up the printer and train on it. I bought the XL model in April, and got it on Sep 11. Andy said he would refund me the money for shipping since I picked it up. Also, I have yet to receive my inks. 4-5 Emails later, and private msg on here, and the trail has gone cold. its now been 5 weeks since delivery and I still haven't used my printer.

The printer is amazing build quality, and Micheal was very helpful during training. He did a print for me while I was there and it came out astounding! I will post videos of it working when able. Its a good company, I think Andy just got in over his head doing the job of 5 people.


----------



## jojo712 (Jul 3, 2013)

Just to give some update and i will do this as long as i dont receive my 600$. I still have not receive anything from this company. 

Still waiting but i am sure i will never see that money. What a scam stay away guys.


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

For any internet purchase, if you use a credit card or Paypal and you don't receive what you paid for, just call your card company and dispute the charge. They will immediately remove the charge and contact the seller to hear his side of the story.

But it doesn't sound as though that's necessary in this case because in Andy's post above he stated that he intends to refund the Canada shipping....Why not just let him do that?


----------



## PlumCrazyGlitz (Jul 26, 2010)

I totally agree with you Ripcord.


----------



## joe83 (Apr 26, 2013)

Ripcord said:


> For any internet purchase, if you use a credit card or Paypal and you don't receive what you paid for, just call your card company and dispute the charge. They will immediately remove the charge and contact the seller to hear his side of the story.
> 
> But it doesn't sound as though that's necessary in this case because in Andy's post above he stated that he intends to refund the Canada shipping....Why not just let him do that?


Disputing a charge in my opinion should be the last option. However there are limitations. The bank might have a limit on the amount of days is allowed to do a charge back. I asked my bank (Chase) and they can only do something about it if is within 60 days.

Also, they can only request the amount back from the account the money went to. If that account doesn't have the money they cannot do anything about it.

I encourage everyone to call their bank and ask about it. This particular question should be answered in less than a minute.


----------



## jimmythebeater (Oct 17, 2013)

jimmythebeater said:


> Im having the same problem. I traveled to AZ to pick up the printer and train on it. I bought the XL model in April, and got it on Sep 11. Andy said he would refund me the money for shipping since I picked it up. Also, I have yet to receive my inks. 4-5 Emails later, and private msg on here, and the trail has gone cold. its now been 5 weeks since delivery and I still haven't used my printer.
> 
> The printer is amazing build quality, and Micheal was very helpful during training. He did a print for me while I was there and it came out astounding! I will post videos of it working when able. Its a good company, I think Andy just got in over his head doing the job of 5 people.


Still nothing... no replies to email, no inks, no refund. 6 1/2 weeks later... still nothing. Don't know what I've done to deserve this.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

Ripcord said:


> For any internet purchase, if you use a credit card or Paypal and you don't receive what you paid for, just call your card company and dispute the charge. They will immediately remove the charge and contact the seller to hear his side of the story.
> 
> But it doesn't sound as though that's necessary in this case because in Andy's post above he stated that he intends to refund the Canada shipping....Why not just let him do that?


You have limited time to dispute a charge. PayPal and Visa are 45 days. I have a credit Union card that allows 60 days and another that has purchase protection up to 180 but that one only gives65% unless a recovery is made. Problem is they charge and can't deliver in 45 days. When I was considering DTG almost bought this machine. Then I went to Indy where I meet someone that purchased one and had to replace the printhead upon arrival. This is how we meet cause the guy didn't feel comfortable changing himself. After changing then fixing a slew of other error the machine was up and running. He has since had to change head again. After that experience I decided to just let someone else have the headaches.


----------



## EricDeem (May 7, 2011)

Call an attorney and send him a nice letter and take him to small claims court. Sounds the BBB needs to be notified of this as well. Consumer Fraud Alert!! Buyers Beware!!!


----------



## jojo712 (Jul 3, 2013)

Little update about this company i still have not receive any refund i have no news from them.


----------



## jojo712 (Jul 3, 2013)

Hello eveybody,


Again little update still have no news from this company about my shipping refund 600$


----------

